# PXR Cree Heatsinks



## modamag (Nov 20, 2006)

One of my longtime dream is to have a light lb/lb (kg/kg) be able to best those of the Incandescent and HID crowd. I have made many attempt at this but failed until now! JimH knows is probably is still laughing. 

The introduction of the Cree 7090 XR-E revitalize this dream. Finally! "WE", the crazy  white wall hunters have reclaimed our midsize thrown from the incans and with a chance to best those HIDs in the total lumens output category.

Without further a due, I introduce to you the PXR series of heatsinks, built on the foundation of the PTS2 series heatsink.







*=== Features ===*
1. Available for use with 3 or 4 Cree XR-E emitters
2. E-can integration. Standardize to 0.800" converter size.
3. Threaded/Lock into the Mag head
4. Pin hole for additional screw tap and leverage for installation. Reoriented for ergonomics.
5. Center 5/16-18 tap for ... 


*=== Recommended Host / Batteries / Driver / LED combination ===*
Mag2C / 2x18500|2x18650|C-LiIon / Shark|Fatman|MaxFlex / 3|4x Cree XR-E
Mag3C / 3xC-NiMh / Shark|Fatman|MaxFlex / 3|4 xCree XR-E
Mag3C / 3xC-LiIon / Shark|Fatman|MaxFlex / 4xCree XR-E
Mag1D / 4xAA-NiMh / Shark|Fatman|MaxFlex / 3x Cree XR-E
Mag1D / 4x14500 / nFlex / 3x Cree XR-E
Mag1D / 3x17670 / Shark|Fatman|MaxFlex / 3|4x Cree XR-E
Mag2D / 6-8xAA / Shark|Fatman|MaxFlex / 3|4x Cree XR-E
Mag2D / 2xD-LiIon / Shark|Fatman|MaxFlex / 3|4x Cree XR-E
Mag2D / 6x17670 (series) / nFlex / 3|4x Cree XR-E
Mag2D / 6x17670 (ser/par) / Shark|Fatman|MaxFlex / 3|4x Cree XR-E
Mag2D / 8x14500 (series) / nFlex / 3|4x Cree XR-E

* Listed in order of performance per size and level of difficulty

*=== Recognition ===*
Special thanks McGizmo for the cool/efficient McR-19-XR reflectors.
I also want to thank CroMagnet for the 2 years of constant nagging to get this done.

Enjoy everyone!


----------



## shiftd (Nov 20, 2006)

YAY, finally Cree Magsink! 

Price? availability?


----------



## BentHeadTX (Nov 20, 2006)

Woohoo!
Wait a minute... are you going to build a 3 XRE heat sink that holds the Stars? If not, I had better change my pre-order for those Q2 stars! Please let me know quickly so I can adjust my order soon. Ack!


----------



## aosty (Nov 20, 2006)

VERY nice!

:goodjob:


----------



## Lumbee1 (Nov 20, 2006)

So how do you make all the solder connections? What reflectors are being offered for the CREE? Any chance of building a sink that supports the star or disc?


----------



## Sway (Nov 20, 2006)

Those look wonderful Jonathan, I can't to get one up and running 

:twothumbs

Later
Kelly


----------



## wquiles (Nov 20, 2006)

Awesome !!!

Will


----------



## jar3ds (Nov 20, 2006)

oh man... how sweet.... no we don't have to mess with with dist. crappy PCB/stars as far as heat goes!

and the McR-19XR is much more appealing! 

When are these going to be availble?


----------



## Anglepoise (Nov 20, 2006)

Smart move to eliminate the MCPCB.
Good luck with the build,


----------



## IsaacHayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Lumbee1: You'll need to isolate the bottom contacts to prevent short. Easiest way to do this is to snip the corners off the led, as that's where the trace is for the bottom of the pad. Then only the top pads will make electrical connection. Use some fine wire (24-30gauge teflon works good) to solder to the top pads, and route the wire as best as possible away from the reflectors. I plan to do this, and then solder the small wires to some larger gauge that will be ran longer down the light to minimize resistance.

Modamag: Great work!
1) What is the center tap for? Will you offer a bulb extension so it can screw onto a stock body? That'd be cool except for the resistance of the stock mag bulb holder, but would mean you could just screw on different tri/quad heads on one body!
2) How much extra length does it add to the mag since they are threaded and that will keep the body from screwing all the way into the head? (I'm used to the PTS ver1 design).




It looks like the D size could be adjustable for varying reflector heights as an un-planned feature too hehe.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Nov 20, 2006)

IsaacHayes said:


> Use some fine wire (24-30gauge teflon works good) to solder to the top pads, and route the wire as best as possible away from the reflectors. I plan to do this, and then solder the small wires to some larger gauge that will be ran longer down the light to minimize resistance.



Isaac,
Think using 22 guage would work as long as you cut some of the strands off (simulated 24 gauge)? I'll have to check the clearances of the McR19 and IMS 20mm reflectors to check.


----------



## Kryosphinx (Nov 20, 2006)

Sweet, just what I was looking for!


----------



## DFiorentino (Nov 20, 2006)

Enough with the teasing!! :hairpull: Where's the sales post? I want some copper. :rock:

Great work moda!

-DF


----------



## Waffle (Nov 20, 2006)

Not trying to go off topic, but what is MCPCB?


----------



## IsaacHayes (Nov 20, 2006)

metal core printed circuit board.


----------



## Sawtooth (Nov 20, 2006)

modamag said:


> The introduction of the Cree 7090 XR-E revitalize this dream. Finally! "WE", the crazy  white wall hunters have reclaimed our midsize thrown from the incans and with a chance to best those HIDs in the total lumens output category.
> 
> Without further a due, I introduce to you the PXR series of heatsinks, built on the foundation of the PTS2 series heatsink.



Awesome! This is exactly what I need! 
What are the masses for each in Al and Cu?
When do they go on sale?


----------



## BentHeadTX (Nov 21, 2006)

OK, changed my star order to emitters only, bring on the PXR-19-De.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 21, 2006)

Once again you did a great job Jonathan! :twothumbs


----------



## kenster (Nov 21, 2006)

Perfect!:rock: When, where, how much?:candle: PayPal armed waiting to fire! 


Ken


----------



## rantanplan (Nov 21, 2006)

:huh: ... nice !!!

Now we need just a reflector, that is optimized for the XR-E and has "compatible dimensions" to all the older stuff. 

Or ist there one already? I don´t have a clue about MCR-stuff  ...

Then you can "pimp" your old TriLux-Mag easily to a powerfull Quad-Cree ... should be worth the effort .


----------



## bombelman (Nov 21, 2006)

1 sink for 2 different configs, VERY clever !!


----------



## Kevin Tan (Nov 24, 2006)

Just what I'm looking for!!!

So what else besides the driver, the xre and mag body do I need to complete this beast??


----------



## nemul (Nov 24, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## nemul (Nov 24, 2006)

Kevin Tan said:


> Just what I'm looking for!!!
> 
> So what else besides the driver, the xre and mag body do I need to complete this beast??



reflectors..... and a UCL (lens) [optional] 

i'm taking this is designed for the McR-19-XR's?


----------



## Kryosphinx (Nov 24, 2006)

nemul said:


> reflectors..... and a UCL (lens) [optional]
> 
> i'm taking this is designed for the McR-19-XR's?



Considering that the heatsink is able to screw in and out, I'd say that it is compatible with many types of reflectors/optics.


----------



## Sawtooth (Nov 29, 2006)

Any updates on these?


----------



## kenster (Nov 29, 2006)

Sawtooth said:


> Any updates on these?


 
Could be before the end of this year if all goes well for him!:rock: I`m keeping my fingers crossed and threw a penny in a wishing well to boot. 
My PayPal armed ready to fire whenever he can make them a reality for us! 

Ken


----------



## jar3ds (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## BentHeadTX (Dec 2, 2006)

Any idea when the copper PXR will appear? Copper and Christmas trees go together.


----------



## Christoph (Dec 2, 2006)

I have the cree already this looks great pp at the ready.

C


----------



## modamag (Dec 2, 2006)

Hold on tight guys. I'll try to get the first batch off done shortly (within a week). My daughter's 1st birthday is today so I only got part of tomorrow to get something out.


----------



## Christoph (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## BentHeadTX (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update 

Paypal loaded and ready for a copper PXR


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Timson (Dec 9, 2006)

OH - YES Put me down for one of those bad-boys. :rock: 



Tim.


----------



## tino_ale (Dec 9, 2006)

Guys,

Could someone please remind what exactly one needs to complete a 2D mag mod? Where can battery holders can be bought for example?

If there is a DIY guide I would love to see it...

Thanks!


----------



## Timson (Dec 12, 2006)

Any news on these yet?


Tim


----------



## jtice (Dec 12, 2006)

Those look great, fine excuse for me to build a Cree mag 
I have a 3C mag that has been sitting around too long anyway.

What is the general consensus of which is the best driver to use with 4 Crees and 2x18650 ???

~John


----------



## BentHeadTX (Dec 12, 2006)

jtice said:


> What is the general consensus of which is the best driver to use with 4 Crees and 2x18650 ???
> 
> ~John



John,
I am waiting for the MaxFlex driver to drive my multiple Crees. The MaxFlex is either 5 output or 8 output levels depending on what you want. Programmable 350,500,700, 1000, 1200 or 1400mA drive levels, thermal limiting, programmable battery low warning system (either selectable strobe rates or will drive a 5mm LED to light up) sleep timer programmable, force high/force low and it is a boost current regulator so the 7.2V level of the li-ions will be raised to the correct drive for 4 series Crees. It also is 88.6% efficient so it won't generate a lot of heat. Oh yeah, it has a pad to solder or epoxy a heat sink to if reallly driving LEDs at high levels to cool itself off.
Whew! A lot of information but that could be why the users manual is 14 pages long! Presently, Georges80 has them delayed since there is a bug in the programming when driving the LEDs at 700mA or higher. He should have it figured out in a week or two. 
I want 4 or 5 Q bin XREs driven in series, why not use the best regulator to drive the best LEDs? The programmable low voltage warning for the batteries will pay for itself by informing you that the cells are below your programmable low voltage limit. 
My LuxeonV Mag mod uses one of George's ealier drivers and my brother has been using it as a weapon light and firing slugs through a 12 guage to test it for shock resistance. It has taken about 100 firings without a glitch so it can withstand strong shock without failing. :thumbsup:


----------



## modamag (Dec 13, 2006)

**** production update *** *
Guys, it's half way there. The top side that requires milling is all done. Now just the e-can part then we're done.

There was a crutial design flaw in the PXR-19-De version. I can't believe that no one saw it. With the complete thread as shown there is no thread left for the body to screw into.






Old design ... ... ... Update version 


*jtice: *Hey John, personally I use the Shark driver for efficiency & reliability. Variable brightness is done thru a pot (similar to Fatman). You can drive the XRE like CRAZY with this converter too. Max Vin = 25V & Iin = 5A, that's a whopping 125W. I know we'll never use it's max since it's configured for current regulation. Oh did I mention the current soft start, dunno if that have any effect on our little LED life or not but nice to have.

On the other side of the ball park, the MaxFlex got a pretty nice UI. Variable brightness, max current setting and low voltage detection, pretty sweet. On a downside there's a hardware bug that prevent the drive above 700mA. Sometime I experience this even at 700mA. Hopefully George can iron this issue out soon.

My get-together light typically contain one of the two driver mentioned above.​


----------



## DFiorentino (Dec 13, 2006)

modamag said:


> **** production update *** *
> Guys, it's half way there. The top side that requires milling is all done. Now just the e-can part then we're done.


 
 Yay! I know what I'm getting myself for Christmas. :laughing: I can't wait to add to my copper modamag heatsink collection!

-DF


----------



## jtice (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the input on the drivers guys.

Seems the MaxFlex is more feature rich, 
but the Shark can drive them harder with better eff. ?

hmmm, bit of a toss-up there.
well, damn, I have to build one of each? 

heh, I was wondering how that first all threaded version was gonna work ! hehe
Figured I was just missing something there.

Anyway, they look great, cant wait to get a couple.

~John


----------



## Mirage_Man (Dec 13, 2006)

> There was a crutial design flaw in the PXR-19-De version. I can't believe that no one saw it. With the complete thread as shown there is no thread left for the body to screw into.



Jonathon,

Am I crazy or should the threaded portion of the HS be on the smaller bottom half? This is for Mags right? 

MM


----------



## kenster (Dec 13, 2006)

Small bottom half slides down in the battery tube.


Ken


----------



## Timson (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm leaning towards the Maxflex myself (If George can iron out the software bug).

I like the fact that I can select my output level with the on/off switch rather than having to install a separate pot.
Love the low-voltage indicator feature too.....A great feature for Li-Ion models.


Tim.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 13, 2006)

modamag: lol, I just figured the D one was adjustable or some threads would stick up higher in the head... heh.


----------



## Lucero (Dec 13, 2006)

modamag said:


> **** production update *** *
> 
> There was a crutial design flaw in the PXR-19-De version. I can't believe that no one saw it. With the complete thread as shown there is no thread left for the body to screw into.



Well, it doesn't matter now... but I thought it looked "off" and assumed that you knew more than I - so I never said anything to avoid looking dumbski. 

*Lucero*


----------



## modamag (Dec 15, 2006)

OK! everything is finishing today.

I'll open up a sales thread short (this weekend) & ship on Monday. Hopefully it will get to you guys in time for the Xmas break.


----------



## kenster (Dec 15, 2006)

modamag said:


> OK! everything is finishing today.
> 
> I'll open up a sales thread short (this weekend) & ship on Monday. Hopefully it will get to you guys in time for the Xmas break.


 

:rock:


----------



## modamag (Dec 15, 2006)

Ken. Don't YOU sleep?


----------



## kenster (Dec 15, 2006)

modamag said:


> Ken. Don't YOU sleep?


 

Where you trying to sneak these out for sale without me seeing? Not going to happen! 

Ken


----------



## DonShock (Dec 15, 2006)

It looks like with this design on the D size, you'll be able to thread the adapter in from the bottom of the head. Do I have this right? It might be nice to be able to wire everything up to the switch and then screw the head down over the top. That was one thing I had trouble with on the PTS2, twisting the wires all up as the adapter was screwed in. I finally just made a PR style base plate. I guess I should get some more cash transferred over to my Paypal account to be ready for the sales thread this weekend.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Dec 15, 2006)

:rock: Paypal ready for a copper PXR  Now to hang out all weekend refreshing the screen. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Timson (Dec 15, 2006)

Is copper going to give us any 'Real World' advantage over an Aluminium one ?
Now if the flashlight body were copper too ......


Tim.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Dec 15, 2006)

Timson said:


> Is copper going to give us any 'Real World' advantage over an Aluminium one ?
> Now if the flashlight body were copper too ......
> 
> 
> Tim.



Real World? Yes and now depending how hard you drive the Crees. Copper is faster at conducting the heat away from the small die and spreading it across the heat sink. The HUGE area of the copper/aluminum threaded area is considerably larger than the small XRE emitters so it can take a hit when transfering across that junction. The emitters will heat up the entire sink and then transfer it to the lower conductivity, much larger surface area and considerably lighter aluminum body to dump the heat.

Look at a modern computer heat sink, it has a copper bottom to conduct the severe heat away from the die and spread across the copper plate. It then transfers the heat to aluminum fins to cool down the copper plate. Some of the monster copper/aluminum finned sinks don't use fans so if they can cool a 50 watt CPU, 10 watts of Crees won't be a problem. 

Do you need the heavier copper for three XREs at 350mA? Do you need it for three XREs at 700mA? Do we need copper with four XREs at 700mA? Maybe not... but the Mag head is good for 10 watts with aluminum heat sinks and the copper might allow it to go higher since the dies will dump the heat faster to the aluminum head. 

I am going with copper


----------



## Loomy (Dec 15, 2006)

*raises hand* Would it be easier to wire around the reflector if you rotated the LED mount position by 90 degrees? So both the anode and cathode are running directly to the center?


----------



## AdamW (Dec 16, 2006)

PayPal standing by...


----------



## Mirage_Man (Dec 16, 2006)

> *=== Recognition ===*
> Special thanks McGizmo for the cool/efficient McR-19-XR reflectors.
> I also want to thank CroMagnet for the 2 years of constant nagging to get this done.
> 
> Enjoy everyone!



So is this reflector the one the Shoppe calls the "Flood"? Or is there a different reflector entirely?

MM


----------



## modamag (Dec 16, 2006)

You want the McR-19-XR, I believe the so call flood is the one design for the Cree 7090 Xlamp.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Dec 17, 2006)

modamag said:


> You want the McR-19-XR, I believe the so call flood is the one design for the Cree 7090 Xlamp.



Yes I do want the XR version then. Do you know where I can get a few? I'd love to make a Tri or Quad Cree but I want the right reflectors. The Shoppe only seems to sell complete lights with it.

MM


----------



## modamag (Dec 17, 2006)

OK friends, slight delay due to Holiday shopping but everything is now FINISHED! :yippie:

Here's the results and sales thread
I have also tried out some Copper alloy that is supposably doesn't stain oxidize as quickly. It's a little more expensive because I only bought a small amount to try out.












Did you guys know that copper price increase by 100% while aluminum price increase by 50% since last year


----------



## boef800 (Dec 17, 2006)

hmm,now where to get the reflectors?I thought always the "flood" one would be the McR-19-XR :huh2:.Will the Shoppe have them(McR-19-XR) soon?


----------



## Timson (Dec 17, 2006)

boef800 said:


> hmm,now where to get the reflectors?I thought always the "flood" one would be the McR-19-XR :huh2:.Will the Shoppe have them(McR-19-XR) soon?



Although not listed yet, The shoppe must have some McR19XR reflectors in, cos they've just shipped 4 out to me.
Drop them an e-mail and ask specifically for the XR version.


Tim.


----------



## boef800 (Dec 17, 2006)

that would be cool,thanks alot Tim.Will have to ask them.

Alex


----------



## kenster (Dec 17, 2006)

Timson said:


> Although not listed yet, The shoppe must have some McR19XR reflectors in, cos they've just shipped 4 out to me.
> Drop them an e-mail and ask specifically for the XR version.
> 
> 
> Tim.


 

Tim, thanks for posting that wonderful to find out info!:goodjob: 

Warning to Wayne and Cindy!:huh: Here comes that Kenster dude again! 

Ken


----------



## modamag (Dec 17, 2006)

Guys, please please please DO NOT email the shoppe. They will post when them have them ready to ship (shortly) each of us sending them an email will cause a HUGE backlog.

It takes couple minute to answer each email, multiply that by 50 or 100x and you see how time consuming it is.

Be patient my friends.


----------



## modamag (Dec 18, 2006)

*iddleprocess: *I wished I had seen your design earlier, I would have avoid the original major design flaw.

There's simply not too many ways that you can cut this pie. The reason why I choose to use thread into the head instead of pounding it down like hotlips/osink is a personal preference. The pounding action is just ... not finess.

But I got to give it to you. You draw a much better AutoCAD of a Mag than I do :bow:


----------



## bbaker22 (Dec 18, 2006)

modamag said:


> You want the McR-19-XR, I believe the so call flood is the one design for the Cree 7090 Xlamp.



Due to the threaded nature of the heatsink and only a 3mm height difference between reflectors, can the McR-17-XR reflectors be used instead of the McR-19-XR reflectors?

My application is a 3xCree bar-mount bike light. For this application, I prefer flood over spot (I have a HID helmet mount for the spot coverage).

Thanks,
baker


----------



## modamag (Dec 18, 2006)

Baker, If you want to use the McR-17-XR, I highly recommend the PTS2 kit from the Sandwich Shoppe. They have it on sale right now.


----------



## kenster (Dec 18, 2006)

modamag said:


> Baker, If you want to use the McR-17-XR, I highly recommend the PTS2 kit from the Sandwich Shoppe. They have it on sale right now.


 

But make sure and buy the PTS2 heatsink and reflector *kit*. I have PTS2 heatsinks but can`t buy the Mcr17-XR reflectors seperate to go with them.


----------



## bbaker22 (Dec 18, 2006)

modamag said:


> Baker, If you want to use the McR-17-XR, I highly recommend the PTS2 kit from the Sandwich Shoppe. They have it on sale right now.



Well, I have unmounted Cree's, and you just shipped the new PXR to me, so I'll be patient and wait for the McR-19-XR's to show up at the shop.

Thanks,
baker


----------



## Sawtooth (Dec 19, 2006)

bbaker22 said:


> My application is a 3xCree bar-mount bike light. For this application, I prefer flood over spot (I have a HID helmet mount for the spot coverage).



I am also more interested in flood (or a combination flood/spot). I have not figured out what to use yet. Optics might be the ticket, but they are usually much shorter (at least the ones I have for Luxeons are). If the threads on the D version were as long as on the original rendering, it could have been screwed out quite far to compenstae for much shorter optics. Now, maybe we could just to glue the optics down in this case.


----------



## Sawtooth (Dec 23, 2006)

Received package today. They look great! Thanks modamag!


----------



## Mirage_Man (Dec 23, 2006)

Sawtooth said:


> I am also more interested in flood (or a combination flood/spot). I have not figured out what to use yet. Optics might be the ticket, but they are usually much shorter (at least the ones I have for Luxeons are). If the threads on the D version were as long as on the original rendering, it could have been screwed out quite far to compenstae for much shorter optics. Now, maybe we could just to glue the optics down in this case.



You could make an extension of the HS and epoxy the two together. Just a thought of someone with a lathe.

MM


----------



## Sawtooth (Dec 27, 2006)

Mirage_Man said:


> You could make an extension of the HS and epoxy the two together. Just a thought of someone with a lathe.
> 
> MM


I wish I had a lathe -- it would open up a lot more possibilties. I may break down and get one one of these days :naughty:.


----------



## Kevski (Dec 28, 2006)

Got mine the other day -- nice work. I have a couple of stupid questions though: 

What do I use to glue the emitters to the heat sink?
How are reflectors attached?

I've not modified a [email protected] in this fashion before, so I'm somewhat in the dark here


----------



## BentHeadTX (Dec 28, 2006)

The emitters are glued down with thermal epoxy. Cut the corners off so the bottom pads are not conductive and whip up some thermal epoxy and apply a thiiiin coating. Take one of your reflectors and push down on it (reflector must have large enough opening for the ring to slide though) Give it some serious push to squeeze out the extra. The emitters slide in the milled portion of the heat sink. Wait several hours until it cures to stay in place.

The reflectors...how are they held in? Depends on your reflector/optics and if they have a holder or not. For the McR19 reflectors (I have those) get your wires soldered on first and test the light. If it works, apply a thin coating of epoxy over the wires to lock them in place and then apply a very thing plastic washer over the epoxy. Push down on the reflector and make it level which will force a little epoxy out. Do this to the 1,2,3,4,5, 6 or seven LEDs. Then the fun begins.

The reflectors are held in place by the LED ring and the lens of the light. Remove the head for this part. Put all the reflectors on and place the lens on the head with the bezel removed. The lens should juuuuust be fractionally higher than the reflectors. If not, screw the heat sink out a turn and look at it again. If all the reflector clear, screw the bezel down tight. Screw the PXR heat sink up until the reflectors just touch the glass. Tap the head on a table to see if any of the reflectors move. If they don't, put some finger nail polish on the theads next to the heat sink to lock the heat sink in place. You are done.... 

What if the reflectors are not at an equal height? You can shim them with either plastic washers or find a flexible washer that will compress a little. Once all the reflectors are at an even height and won't rattle when tapping the head on a table... lock the heat sink threads with finger nail polish, re-assemble the head and throw the rest together. 

BIG HINT! Don't use plastic lens to hold the reflectors in position. They flex and won't keep them stable. 



Put the reflectors


----------



## monkeyboy (Dec 29, 2006)

edit: moved to other thread


----------



## milkyspit (Dec 29, 2006)

Good advice, Bent... and AWESOME heatsinks as usual Modamag!! :bow: :bow:


----------



## tino_ale (Jan 5, 2007)

Has anyone completed a mod using this heatsink yet?

1) I have a question about the 19-XR relfector. I believe it doesn't have a centering function like the 17-XR has. So how do you guys make sure every led is centered in it's reflector?

edit : I realize I have more questions :
2) I wonder how to power up 4 Crees @ 1000mA. I wonder wich converter to choose... Doest seem so easy.
3) This is a 2) related question... I don't know what power source to use. I would like either 17570 or 18650, for a 2 hours+ runtime.

Can someone help me out? Between all the converters, input voltages and current, possible batt pack, runtime... I'm lost!


----------



## rantanplan (Jan 23, 2007)

tino_ale said:


> Has anyone completed a mod using this heatsink yet?
> 
> 1) I have a question about the 19-XR relfector. I believe it doesn't have a centering function like the 17-XR has. So how do you guys make sure every led is centered in it's reflector?



Good question .... a one that I´m asking too . Received my McR19XR today (thx @ wayne) and couldn´t resist to complete the head of my "Quad-Cree", based on a Mag2C. The McR19XR are working fine with the PXR heatsink, but the centering is a PITA . I guess your only option is to use a dot of hot glue (or something similar) to fix the reflector position. If I screw the bezel ring down, at some point the lens starts to turn too, but at that points some reflectors are still a bit loose. If I screw further the reflectors shift. I don´t understand why the McR19XR has no centering aid ... but ok.



tino_ale said:


> edit : I realize I have more questions :
> 2) I wonder how to power up 4 Crees @ 1000mA. I wonder wich converter to choose... Doest seem so easy.
> 3) This is a 2) related question... I don't know what power source to use. I would like either 17570 or 18650, for a 2 hours+ runtime.
> 
> Can someone help me out? Between all the converters, input voltages and current, possible batt pack, runtime... I'm lost!



I use a Maxflex from the first run which in this setup works fine up to 700mA. The Maxflex is IHMO the best driver solution, but unfortunately it´s not available at the moment, because George is redesigning it ... or you can call it "bug-hunting" too. You could wait for the relaunch of the Maxflex, but that may take some time. Other options are the Fatman and the Shark. With 4 Crees at 1A the Fatman may be on the edge of its limits, the Shark has more power. Best battery setup would be 2x 18650. If you use a Mag 2C, two 18650 are a bit tricky but an option ...


----------



## modamag (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm working on an alignment jig that will help keep the reflector in place (hopefully cheap).

For a Mag2C you can use a Shark driver and just use 2x plain old Alkaline or NiMh if you want.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 23, 2007)

It helps to put a finger on the lens while turning the bezel. This prevents the lens from turning with the bezel, and scratching up and moving the reflectors.

As far as power, 2 alk/nimh wont be enough to power 4 at one amp. Will a shark/etc even fit in a C mag? I'm going for cheap and easy in my 3C and I'm going to use NiMH and an appropriate resistor for each led. NiMH has fairly flat discharge, and with a runtime of 1hr, 15mins only, going non-regulated doesn't seem so bad to me. (quad x 1amp, 5am nimh)


----------



## modamag (Jan 23, 2007)

Issaac, that recommendation regarding the finger on the lens really help retain the lens in place.

2 Alk/NiMh & shark will power the XRE to 700mA (1.7x the brightness vs 350mA rating). What this gives you is an "alternative" solution for Li-Ion. There are a few member out there who are adamant about using Li-Ion in series (cough cough CroMagnet).


----------



## Kevski (Jan 23, 2007)

If this helps, I've completed a 2C mod with 4 emitters, MCR-19s, shark driver @1a, powered by 2 18500 batteries. Still working on a soultion to center the reflectors, but the beam is very nice even with them sliding around in the head. I managed to crack the lens on one of the emitters, I guess it sits a little higher than the rest and the reflector put too much presure on it when I tightened down the bezel. Note that with the heatsink screwed down all the way the bezel can't be tightened fully -- maybe the -XR reflectors are shorter to allow for this? Anyway, I'm going to find some plastic pipe and machine it to retain/center the reflectors, and glue to plastic to the heatsink.


----------



## modamag (Jan 23, 2007)

Kevski said:


> ... Note that with the heatsink screwed down all the way the bezel can't be tightened fully -- maybe the -XR reflectors are shorter to allow for this?



Nope the problem is the shoulder where the heatsink bottom out is not flat and varies from unit to unit.

Don't gorilla grip your bezel and the lens wont break.


----------



## AdamW (Jan 23, 2007)

modamag said:


> I'm working on an alignment jig that will help keep the reflector in place (hopefully cheap).



Interested in one!


----------



## Kevski (Jan 24, 2007)

When I glued the emitters down I used a bit too much epoxy on one and it sits a bit higher, so when I tightened down the bezel only that reflector was held in place, the others moved around, so I kept tightening...


In any case the cracked emitter still works fine -- hopefully it stays that way.




modamag said:


> Nope the problem is the shoulder where the heatsink bottom out is not flat and varies from unit to unit.
> 
> Don't gorilla grip your bezel and the lens wont break.


----------



## tino_ale (Jan 25, 2007)

rantanplan said:



> Received my McR19XR today (thx @ wayne) and couldn´t resist to complete the head of my "Quad-Cree", based on a Mag2C. The McR19XR are working fine with the PXR heatsink, but the centering is a PITA .


DANG!  


rantanplan said:


> I don´t understand why the McR19XR has no centering aid ... but ok.


Yeah that's shame... Maybe the XR17 were designed after the XR19, and the idea came up between the two? Dunno. But a centering function embeded in the reflector is just perfect. Even if it doesn't affect the beam, I'm one of those who like things to be straight  


rantanplan said:


> Other options are the Fatman and the Shark. With 4 Crees at 1A the Fatman may be on the edge of its limits, the Shark has more power. Best battery setup would be 2x 18650. If you use a Mag 2C, two 18650 are a bit tricky but an option ...


For the batt configuration, I am waiting for AW to put those awesome D-size li-ion rechargeables on the market. Those are just what I need. I believe I will use 2 or 3 of them in serie.

*Modamag*, the centering device is a great idea. I would definetely be interrested. Have you decided yet if and when it will be available?

*Anyone*, what do you think is the maximum current to push through a quad D-size mag, without overheating the baby in continious use? 700mA? 1000mA? BTW, I'm using a copper PXR heatsink...


----------



## rantanplan (Jan 25, 2007)

tino_ale said:


> For the batt configuration, I am waiting for AW to put those awesome D-size li-ion rechargeables on the market. Those are just what I need. I believe I will use 2 or 3 of them in serie.



:naughty: ... that´s one reason why I´m using C Mags. As a optimistic person, I have still hope for getting some C-Lions sometime ... since a year or so . In the meantime I bought a Deep Tailcap from modamag which makes the use of 2x18650 in Mag2C easy. When the C-Lions from AW are available ... 



tino_ale said:


> *Anyone*, what do you think is the maximum current to push through a quad D-size mag, without overheating the baby in continious use? 700mA? 1000mA? BTW, I'm using a copper PXR heatsink...



Good question because the XR-E is available for a (relatively) short time. My guess is, that 700 mA is fine for sure and a good compromise between output and heat. But the XR-Es are better in terms of effiency and internal thermal resistance compared to the well known Luxeons, so maybe 1000 mA will work well too ... and XR-E P4 bins aren´t to expensive . I´m stuck at 700 mA at the moment, but I´m a bit tempted to try 1000 mA sometime.


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 28, 2007)

I was wondering why no problems where posted about the MCR19XR's and this heatsink. I'm working on finishing mine up today and had to machine special centering rings to align the reflectors just like I had to when I used the MCR27XR's.

So apparently the shoppe listed these heatsinks and the XR19's as compatible when they indeed are not. Maybe someone should let them know so people aren't pissed when they try to assemble everything 


Mac


----------



## tino_ale (Jan 28, 2007)

Mac,

I have been asking about this centering issue a few times, finally got the answer on the previous page of this thread (post #81). I was surprised, just like you, that no-one picked up this point when I was asking about it before.

I am going to have a problem, since I don't have a lathe to do the job... But Modamag has stated (post #82) that he was working on a centering device.

Modamag, could you please confirm or deny that those will be available soon? Any ETA yet?


----------



## Kevski (Jan 28, 2007)

When I built a 4x Cree [email protected] the -XR reflectors were not yet available, so I used regular MCR-19s, which also lack a centering feature. I glued the reflectors together with epoxy after alligning them, and put some foam in between the reflector assembly and the ID of the head to keep it centered. 

I also intend to machine some rings from 1/2" PVC pipe -- the minor diameter of the MCR-19 fits inside perfectly, just need to turn down the outside by about .050 and cut notches for the wires -- the centering rings can then be glued to the heatsink, and the reflectors drop in.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jan 28, 2007)

cmacclel said:


> I was wondering why no problems where posted about the MCR19XR's and this heatsink. I'm working on finishing mine up today and had to machine special centering rings to align the reflectors just like I had to when I used the MCR27XR's.
> 
> So apparently the shoppe listed these heatsinks and the XR19's as compatible when they indeed are not. Maybe someone should let them know so people aren't pissed when they try to assemble everything
> 
> ...



Mac,

Can can you post a photo of the centering rings you made? I have yet to start on any of my Tri/Quad cree builds and this sounds like it is a must have.


----------



## modamag (Jan 29, 2007)

Guys, the centering of the McR-19-XR is not an optical problem. It make little difference in the beam. It's more of a cosmetic and seek of perfection is the reason why I was going to make the centering ring.

The purpose of the centering ring is to allow you to align the XRE & McR so that they are concentric. Another purpose is to make it so the McR is resting on the centering ring instead of the XRE, this reduce the pressure of the delicate leads.

As for why the McR-19-XR doesn't have the shoulder alignment like those of the 17s, it's because the design changes for the should didn't make it on time for production. If there is enough demand I'm sure the next version (rev3) Don will put the shoulder on it.

.
..
...
..
.

Now, how about some beamshots of your Tri/Quad XRE?


----------



## tino_ale (Jan 29, 2007)

:goodjob:

Any idea of how long it will take to make them available? Is feb. a realistic ETA?


----------



## tino_ale (Feb 12, 2007)

Any update on the availability of those centering rings? :candle:


----------



## tino_ale (Feb 20, 2007)

:help:


----------



## Volker (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi,
new to this forum and new to modding Maglites.
I'm wondering whether I can use this heatsink (for the D-Cell Maglite head) together with 3 of the lenses shown here: http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut680 rather than with the McR19XR reflectors ? 
The lenses are a bit shorter than the reflectors (15.9 mm versus 19.89 mm).
Are there enough threads on this heatsink to accomodate for the missing 4 mm ? (I don't have a lathe to make my own spacer). How deep are the grooves for the LEDs in the heatsink ? I'm wondering because it seems I could gain an additional 1 or 2 millimeters if I don't mount them in the grooves.



Or alternatively (and probably even better) I'd like to use this 3-LED lens from Khatod: http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut561.
When I remove the little plastic stubs this will be 19.9 mm high, so just perfect. However, it is unlikely that the LED positions for the Lens coincide with the positions on the heatsink.

Any help/suggestion appreciated ...


Volker


----------



## Synergic (Jun 6, 2008)

Perfect XR19 Cree Heatsink - D OUT OF STOCK

When are you going to have more?

Thanks.


----------



## Tronic (Jun 6, 2008)

Synergic said:


> Perfect XR19 Cree Heatsink - D OUT OF STOCK
> 
> When are you going to have more?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sendt.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jun 6, 2008)

:eeksign: I was hoping they wouldn't run out quite yet. Just another few months, and I was gonna' try putting a few MC-E's on this thing.

Will have to hit the BST when ready to move forth.


----------



## Ms_SS (Jan 21, 2014)

We have a lot of the 2nd batch of PXR-D in stock for those modding Mag D as well as PXR-Cs from the first batch.

Perfect XR19 Cree Heatsink - C

Perfect XR19 Cree Heatsink - D


----------

